# From the US? Post up.



## CHAOS

Figured we could start a thread of all the guys on here from the US. 

I'm from a small town outside Philly. How about you?


----------



## Brent

Louisville, KY


----------



## leon20v

not sure if it counts.. english but spend half the year living in Charleston SC


----------



## Pats300zx

Just south of Philly, Pa. as well


----------



## ClubmanCJ

Just north of Dallas, TX.


----------



## jfsully

Palm Beach, Florida......trying to learn the language they speak on this site 

"England and America are two countries separated by the same language"....Sir Walter Besant


----------



## BretFraz

Suburban Atlanta here.

You think the King's English is difficult, try speaking "Southern".

Whenever I see a word here I don't know, I use this dictionary: http://english2american.com/index.html#index


----------



## littlemissGTO

St. Louis, Mo here.


----------



## Banacheq

Orange, CA


----------



## ZoranC

Los Angeles, CA


----------



## agentf1

A lot of Philly guys apparently. Boothwyn Pa. here.


----------



## agentf1

Where is C-ville?


----------



## Ray in Kingwood

I am in Kingwood Texas.

Its a suburb north of Houston.

Houston is the largest city in Mexico


----------



## TOGWT

Split between- North Florida, Ponte Vedra Beach and Hampstead, London UK


----------



## freon warrior

jfsully said:


> Palm Beach, Florida......trying to learn the language they speak on this site


:lol:


----------



## karburn

Kansas City area, aka: middle of nowhere


----------



## CHAOS

agentf1 said:


> Where is C-ville?


chester county...

hey pat!

glad to see there are some americans here... im not as alone as i thought lol


----------



## CHAOS

what do you all drive?


----------



## littlemissGTO

2006 GTO


----------



## Black Diamond

St. Louis, Missouri here.


----------



## littlemissGTO

Welcome BD.


----------



## ClubmanCJ

CHAOS said:


> what do you all drive?


This spicy lady:

She once had a blistering 135 HP from 2.2 litres! She has 110,000 miles and we're the original owners. She's been good to us, though she was almost totalled 3 years ago by my ****-for-brains brother who just HAD to look at the clock at that precise moment. She tracks straight, though, and she runs like a top. Ladies and gentleman, I present to you Pearl, the 2000 Toyota Camry LE 4-cylinder.


----------



## carnut00

From Springfield, IL. Hello. Oh and my Rabbit aka Golf.


----------



## ClubmanCJ

Nice! I've never seen a Rabbit with those wheels, which look terrific.


----------



## carnut00

Thanks. I like the way they look too.


----------



## CHAOS

clean rides everyone!


----------



## P.Hahn

From Rolling Meadows, IL - a suburb of Chicago...

Here's what I drive:










lighly modified, go here if you want to see the mods:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2067217

Later,

Pete


----------



## series1

St. Charles, Illinois








1997 Supra TT
Tim (edited to put car in)


----------



## ClubmanCJ

VEEEEERY CLEAN SUPRA!!! Seems lightly modded, but very tasteful. It looks absolutely terrific, Tim.


----------



## heateris

levittown, pa


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Millenion

San Diego, CA


----------



## Tom Wheeler

Auburn Hills, MI. about 20 miles north of Detroit.
Here is my ride, all done up in Zaino....

Tom


----------



## definingken

*ocala, fl*

i from florida


----------



## ron350

Birmingham

Well I joined this forum trying to find out if Bilt-Hamber clay is sold in the US.

So far no answers and for some reason I feel “Unwashed”.


----------



## crofa

Greeting from Maryland. I'm pretty much in the middle of Baltimore, Washington DC, and Annapolis. I drive a 99 Jaguar XJR that has been modified a bit. Came with 370 hp, now sitting at 410 hp. I'm looking forward in seeing if I can come close to some of the great detailing I've seen on this site.


----------



## Heatgain

Mobile, Alabama.
Great idea that English to American dictionary!


----------



## lee.

Heatgain said:


> Mobile, Alabama.
> Great idea that English to American dictionary!


There is only one English language.

It's from the UK. :wave:


----------



## Scud

ron350 said:


> Birmingham
> 
> Well I joined this forum trying to find out if Bilt-Hamber clay is sold in the US.
> 
> So far no answers and for some reason I feel "Unwashed".


If you PM Glossmax ( aka Paul ) he may be able to help you out.


----------



## shayne5301

Honolulu, HI


----------



## Calvin n Hobbes

Tampa, FL here


----------



## ashg

jfsully said:


> Palm Beach, Florida......trying to learn the language they speak on this site
> 
> "England and America are two countries separated by the same language"....Sir Walter Besant


Sorry what did you say  :lol::lol:
from a English man's point of view this is a good thread, I hope no  get on here:lol::lol::lol:

Now I bet you guys are


----------



## Nettles

US resident here

Born in Florida, moved to Louisiana as a child, moved again to California for 15 years, currently residing in Texas. Will most likely move to Arizona within the next two years.

I LOVE KEYSTONE PREMIUM!


----------



## ViruzOne

Salt Lake City, Utah here! 

Lovin this site


----------



## dionnfr

Lewiston, New York


----------



## ReflexSilver

Omaha, NE


----------



## thethinamerican

Nashville, TN


----------



## PremierDetail

Hudson Valley, NY


----------



## dionnfr

Lewiston, New York


----------



## MadMerc

Chicago, IL


----------



## krewkut125

Melbourne, Florida. Just south of Kennedy Space Center


----------



## Mfever

socal baby!


----------



## ghost28

Long Island , NY.......

one of my toys.....


----------



## 91firebird

Scarborough, Maine. About 5 minutes away from the Portland airport since not many people know much about maine


----------



## DenisB

Cape Cod Mass.


----------



## fozzy.inwa

WA son.


----------



## Gloss-it

Las Vegas, NV


----------



## mmarktfsi

Orlando, FL. There seem to be a good number of Florida members on here.


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5

Tampa Bay Area, Florida.....................


----------



## slanguage

Philadelphia PA here


----------

